# Dirt will return!



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 24, 2008)

Its coming back March 2nd. i was afraid it wouldnt come back cause of the writers strike and everything but it is! thank god for new tv, im struggling! anyone else watch it?


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 24, 2008)

i LOVE dirt!! I can't wait for it to come back!  I didn't think so late though since it started in the beginning of January last year, but then again Nip/Tuck began a month later than it did last year so everything moved up a bit.  Oh I can't wait!  But I will be sad Nip/Tuck is over haha

HOWEVER, it IS still affected by the WGA strike..  FX ordered 13 episodes, but only seven shows were written before the strike began.


----------



## amoona (Jan 25, 2008)

omg thank god it seems like it's been forever. i freakin forgot how the season ended. lol but i'm glad it's finally here!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 25, 2008)

I know it does feel like its been forever!! Seven episodes is better than none in my opinion..

Do you really not remember the cliffhanger from last season? i can remind you but you should watch it again cause it was def intense!

March can not come soon enough...new Dirt episodes AND hopefully warmer weather


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 25, 2008)

yay!!! I love Dirt...cant wait...thanks for the tip...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Feb 7, 2008)

so i just figured out that rosanna arquette is supposed to guest star on Dirt this season! Anybody else like the L Word, she was soo good on that.. i can't wait to see what her role will be on Dirt!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Feb 22, 2008)

BTW, figured out from the website, who Rosanna Arquette is playing: "an iconic pop diva named Mia who's career has spanned many decades and is a master at manipulating the media to go her way."

So do you think shes gonna be like a Cher? or a Madonna? i bet more of a Madonna...i def get more of a madonna vibe from her..


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 4, 2008)

SO...how was it?? I havent see it yet!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 6, 2008)

It was good, you should watch! lucy was a little toned down from last season cause shes laid up in a hospital bed after the incident with julia but i kinda like the more mellow lucy.. well see though, im sure she'll be up to her old tricks soon!


----------

